# WiFi Suddenly not working.

## Budoka

I've scoured the forums and Google for a week trying to sort this out but no luck.

Recently I can't connect to any wifi router so something has clearly changed on my system but I am can't figure out what. I can see all the signals in Network Manager but can't connect.

It isn't a hardware issue. The machine is dual boot and Win 7 can connect without any difficulty. Also, If I boot with a RescueCD it connects as well without problem. It isn't a router issue either. My box can't connect to any wifi router at all but under Win7 or booted from the RescueCD can.

I had recently made some changes to my USES,https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-982456-highlight-.html, so thought that might be related. I reverted back to my original USE settings and it still fails. I checked the USES in the RescueCD and used the exact same ones, and it still fails so if it is a USE problem I am stumped.

It isn't Desktop Environment related because the behaviour is the same in both KDE and XFCE.

Any ideas? I am really baffled. I have never had a problem with Wifi before until a week or two ago. Maybe something changed in a world update?

emerge --info http://bpaste.net/show/179933/

```
# iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

```

```
# ifconfig

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.10.13  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.10.255

        inet6 fe80::ea03:9aff:fe1d:ffd3  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether e8:03:9a:1d:ff:d3  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 456288  bytes 662328793 (631.6 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 237098  bytes 17091419 (16.2 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

eth1: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether f2:cb:a1:3d:fe:5b  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 424  bytes 34112 (33.3 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 424  bytes 34112 (33.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 88:53:2e:89:f2:0b  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b4)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b4)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev b4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series]

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6230 [Rainbow Peak] (rev 34)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)

04:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller

```

```
# eix -I wireless

[I] net-wireless/wireless-regdb

     Available versions:  20090115 20110428-r1 ~20130111 20130213 ~20131011 ~20131127 ~20131127-r1

     Installed versions:  20130213(10:10:12 PM 09/29/2013)

     Homepage:            http://wireless.kernel.org/en/developers/Regulatory

     Description:         Binary regulatory database for CRDA

[I] net-wireless/wireless-tools

     Available versions:  30_pre9 {multicall LINGUAS="cs fr"}

     Installed versions:  30_pre9(09:22:35 PM 02/01/2013)(-multicall LINGUAS="-cs -fr")

     Homepage:            http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Tools.html

     Description:         A collection of tools to configure IEEE 802.11 wireless LAN cards

```

```
# eix -I network

[I] kde-misc/networkmanagement

     Available versions:  (4) 0.9.0.10

       {aqua debug openconnect LINGUAS="ar bs ca cs da de el es et fa fi fr ga gl hu ia it ja kk km ko lt mr nb nds nl nn pl pt pt_BR ro ru se sk sl sr sr@Latn sr@ijekavian sr@ijekavianlatin sv tr uk zh_CN zh_TW"}

     Installed versions:  0.9.0.10(4)(02:44:49 AM 12/09/2013)(-aqua -debug -openconnect LINGUAS="ja -ar -bs -ca -cs -da -de -el -es -et -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -hu -ia -it -kk -km -ko -lt -mr -nb -nds -nl -nn -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -se -sk -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sr@ijekavian -sr@ijekavianlatin -sv -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW")

     Homepage:            https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/base/networkmanagement

     Description:         KDE frontend for NetworkManager

[I] net-libs/glib-networking

     Available versions:  2.32.3 ~2.34.2 2.36.2 ~2.38.2 {+gnome +libproxy smartcard +ssl test}

     Installed versions:  2.36.2(08:23:11 AM 12/08/2013)(libproxy smartcard ssl -gnome -test)

     Homepage:            http://git.gnome.org/browse/glib-networking/

     Description:         Network-related giomodules for glib

[I] net-misc/networkmanager

     Available versions:  0.9.6.4 0.9.8.8 {avahi bluetooth connection-sharing (+)consolekit dhclient +dhcpcd doc gnutls +introspection modemmanager +nss +ppp resolvconf systemd test vala +wext +wifi wimax KERNEL="linux"}

     Installed versions:  0.9.8.8(11:25:46 AM 02/15/2014)(bluetooth consolekit dhcpcd introspection modemmanager nss ppp wext wifi -avahi -connection-sharing -dhclient -gnutls -resolvconf -systemd -test -vala KERNEL="linux")

     Homepage:            http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/

     Description:         Universal network configuration daemon for laptops, desktops, servers and virtualization hosts

[I] net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn

     Available versions:  0.9.6.0 ~0.9.8.2 0.9.8.4 {gtk test}

     Installed versions:  0.9.8.4(01:12:16 PM 12/08/2013)(gtk -test)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/

     Description:         NetworkManager OpenVPN plugin

[I] net-misc/networkmanager-pptp

     Available versions:  0.9.6.0 ~0.9.8.2 0.9.8.4 {gtk}

     Installed versions:  0.9.8.4(12:26:15 AM 01/27/2014)(gtk)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/

     Description:         NetworkManager PPTP plugin

```

----------

## Hypnos

Disable NetworkManager and see if you can connect with wicd.

If so, the problem is due to some change in the NetworkManager stack.

If not, the problem is likely at some lower level and you can debug it using commandline tools.

Of course you can connect from commandline directly if you don't want the intermediate step of using wicd -- it's just simpler to check.

----------

## Budoka

 *Hypnos wrote:*   

> Disable NetworkManager and see if you can connect with wicd.
> 
> If so, the problem is due to some change in the NetworkManager stack.
> 
> If not, the problem is likely at some lower level and you can debug it using commandline tools.
> ...

 

Thanks for input. What do you mean by "disable"? Shoud I uninstall network manager?

Also I can't seem to emerge wicd. I get the following error:

```
# emerge -av wicd

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/urwid-1.0.2  USE="examples {-test}" 279 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pytz-2013b  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 (-pypy2_0) -python2_6 -python3_2" 195 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/Babel-1.3  USE="-doc {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 (-pypy2_0) -python2_6" 3,322 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/notify-python-0.1.1-r3  USE="examples" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] net-misc/wicd-1.7.2.4-r2  USE="X gtk libnotify ncurses nls pm-utils -ambiance (-ioctl) -mac4lin" 430 kB

Total: 5 packages (5 new), Size of downloads: 4,225 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 5) dev-python/urwid-1.0.2

 * Fetching files in the background. To view fetch progress, run

 * `tail -f /var/log/emerge-fetch.log` in another terminal.

 * urwid-1.0.2.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * ERROR: dev-python/urwid-1.0.2::gentoo failed (setup phase):

 *   Active version of CPython 3 is not supported by dev-python/urwid-1.0.2

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *       ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called pkg_setup

 *       ebuild.sh, line 317:  Called python_pkg_setup

 *   python.eclass, line 430:  Called _python_calculate_PYTHON_ABIS

 *   python.eclass, line 842:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                     die "Active version of CPython 3 is not supported by ${CATEGORY}/${PF}"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-python/urwid-1.0.2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-python/urwid-1.0.2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/urwid-1.0.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/urwid-1.0.2/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/portage/pym'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/urwid-1.0.2/work/urwid-1.0.2'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-python/urwid-1.0.2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/urwid-1.0.2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-python/urwid-1.0.2:

 * ERROR: dev-python/urwid-1.0.2::gentoo failed (setup phase):

 *   Active version of CPython 3 is not supported by dev-python/urwid-1.0.2

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *       ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called pkg_setup

 *       ebuild.sh, line 317:  Called python_pkg_setup

 *   python.eclass, line 430:  Called _python_calculate_PYTHON_ABIS

 *   python.eclass, line 842:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                     die "Active version of CPython 3 is not supported by ${CATEGORY}/${PF}"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-python/urwid-1.0.2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-python/urwid-1.0.2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/urwid-1.0.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/urwid-1.0.2/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/portage/pym'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/urwid-1.0.2/work/urwid-1.0.2'

```

----------

## Hypnos

* Stop the NetworkManager service and remove it from from the default runlevel using rc-update.

* For some reason, dev-python/urwid doesn't support Python-3.3; however, your only Python-3.x target is 3.3.  The Python-3.x target on my system is 3.2; urwid is happy with taht.  (This is somewhat academic as my system is set to use Python-2.7.)

----------

## mvaterlaus

hi,

I lately had a similar problem with wicd. All the device nodes were present, but it wouldn't show me any wireless network in it's overwiev. I solved the problem by altering the rc_hotplug variable in /etc/rc.conf like this:

```

~ # grep rc_hotplug /etc/rc.conf 

rc_hotplug="net.wlan0 !net.eth0"

```

With this change, you enable automatic hotpluging (assigning of a dynamic ip address) for wlan0, but not for eth0, since i have a static ip on eth0.

----------

## Budoka

I hesitate to mark this solved because it really isn't, but after doing a world update today the problem mysteriously vanished in very much the same way it appeared. 

So for 2 weeks I was spinning my wheels on a problem that had nothing to do with my system???

----------

## Hypnos

One of the pleasures of deploying a software stack too complex to understand -- apparently unpredictable behavior.

----------

